# Lounge > Food and Dining >  DQ Shawnessy burger price

## Darkane

What is it right now? I have a hankering, it use to be 99c as recent as 2019. 

1.49?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL!!!
If you read their sign, it says "TODAY, CHEESEBURGERS ARE $______" and every every fuckin time I see it, I mock myself for the time I veered massively out of my way to go there because I believed the sign was _today only_.

I think the price is $1.49 but even though it's so vivid in my memory, I'm missing the important part.
The sign is older than dirt.

----------


## zieg

Hmm does GasBuddy.com have a sister site for burger prices?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hmm does GasBuddy.com have a sister site for burger prices?



 
@shak
 will know. Barring that, I'd contact 
@killramos

----------


## killramos

You guys look at the price of your cheeseburgers?

----------


## Darkane

> You guys look at the price of your cheeseburgers?



I’m still working on not being poor. It’s a smart goal of mine.

----------

